

New Dropbox Features - jmonegro
http://blog.dropbox.com/?p=212

======
delackner
Sounds great, except that there's 10+ pages (I gave up clicking next) of
submissions, making the votes heavily skewed to anything that has already been
voted into the first page. I suppose if I wanted a specific feature I would
search for it and then vote for it, which is fine this way, but somehow I
suspect a lot of people are just going to me-too vote on something they hadn't
thought of wanting, even though some submission on page 50 is something they
would much rather see implemented first.

------
euroclydon
I love how dropbox let's any user add software they developed to work with
dropbox, to the "AddOns" section of the wiki:

<http://wiki.dropbox.com/DropboxAddons>

I'm working on a printer queue right now that I'm going to link to up there.

~~~
zzleeper
Waiting for it..!

------
timdorr
Any chance Votebox could be open-sourced? I'd love to use it on my own
projects.

And yes, I've used Uservoice. Not a fan, personally.

~~~
rrwhite
What about UserVoice weren't you a fan of?

\- Rich@UserVoice

~~~
maximilian
This is exactly why one should always be mindful of what one says here about
software one uses. Many of those software developers are lurking here in the
shadows and might take offense - Or at least be curious and want to help or
correct a mistake.

~~~
brlewis
You have to be mindful of what you say _anywhere_ public. Backtype alerts are
the feedback junkie's friend.

~~~
timwiseman
What are backtype alerts?

~~~
brlewis
<http://www.backtype.com/>

------
n-named
Votebox seems to be an innovative concept, seems to be much better than
systems used by for example Google communicating with users/developers. I'm
speaking from experience as a developer, it would be nice to see this concept
applied to API development/feature requests.

Also, nice use of the word janky.

~~~
jackowayed
Um, if by "innovative concept" you mean "almost exact ripoff of uservoice",
then yes, I totally agree.

It is a little cleaner and much closer to the rest of dropbox's site than they
could get uservoice. I'll be interested to see if they regret reinventing the
wheel and thus having to spend time solving problems uservoice has already
solved.

There are obviously some benefits (same login as the main site, they can
implement any feature they want, looks more like the rest of dropbox)

~~~
buugs
It isn't reinventing the wheel if you do it better.

This is more like refining an octagon into a wheel without having to pay
rights usage.

~~~
jackowayed
Well yeah, but they're still doing the same thing, which means that there are
problems that uservoice has already solved that dropbox will have to deal with
on its own.

For example, someone said that the search is really bad. Uservoice probably
has invested a fair amount of time into searching liberally enough that it
doesn't throw out tickets that do match what the user is asking for.

